# brennen einer videocd aus einer avi datei

## tzzaetaynzz

hallo an alle,

ich habe eine avi datei, aber kann diese nicht abspielen.

im namen steht auch [VideoCD]. das liesst sich verdaechtig nach einer VCD, oder?

sicherlich muss ich diese datei auf eine - ganz besondere - art brennen,

damit ich diese, zum beispiel in einem dvd recorder oder einfach in auf meinem pc, spielen kann.

nur wie und womit brenne ich dieses videocd;

hat jemand eine idee?

und noch etwas. brauche ich zu dieser datei noch eine tonspur?

----------

## theche

selbst wenn es ein cdimage wäre müsste der mplayer das eigentlich abspielen.

----------

## Finswimmer

mach mal file DATEI.

bin/cue Dateien --> bin2iso

Iso Dateien: mount DATEI.iso -o loop -t iso9660

oder als Image Datei über k3b brennen.

Iso Dateien kann aber mplayer direkt abspielen.

Mplayer kann eigentlich so oder so alles abspielen, außer komprimierte Dateien (tar, gz, rar, zip, etc)

Bei weiteren Fragen, schreib mal den genauen Output von file DATEI.

Tob

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

danke für eure antworten.

```
file DATEI TS [VideoCD].avi 

DATEI TS [VideoCD].avi: data
```

mounten konnte ich die avi datei nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde mal sagen, dass das eine BIN Datei ist.

Such dir mal dazu die passende cue Datei, installier dir bin2iso (ist im Portage), und dann kannst du es mounten.

Oder du brennst es mit bin/cue direkt unter k3b.

Abspielen muss trotzdem gehen...Hast du win32codecs in den USE Flags?

Tobi

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Such dir mal dazu die passende cue Datei, installier dir bin2iso (ist im Portage), und dann kannst du es mounten.
> 
> 

 

ich weiss icht was eine cue datei ist

und wo ich die herbekommen?

etwa dort, wo ich die bin datei her hab?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja. Ganz genau.

die Bin datei, ist binär, also die Datendatei. Klingt komisch, aber dementgegen ist die cue Datei, die Index Datei, die sagt dann, was die binäre Datei ist, und wo sie anfängt, quasi das Inhaltsverzeichnis.

Tobi

----------

## nic0000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ja. Ganz genau.
> 
> die Bin datei, ist binär, also die Datendatei. Klingt komisch, aber dementgegen ist die cue Datei, die Index Datei, die sagt dann, was die binäre Datei ist, und wo sie anfängt, quasi das Inhaltsverzeichnis.
> 
> Tobi

 

Korrigiert mich, aber es gab ein tool mit dem man die cue zu der bin nachträglich erzeugen konnte. Hab so ein komischen Hall in den Gehirnwindungen....

----------

## Finswimmer

Den hast du zu Recht.

Das Problem ist  nur, sollte es eine VideoCD sein, dass dann evtl die Tonspur versetzt wird, wenn man das versucht "herauszuraten".

Daher immer die OriginalCUE nehmen.

Bei DatenVCDs macht das überhaupts nichts. Da beginnt der Track immer bei 00:00,00...

Tobi

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

@Finswimmer

ich habe nachgeschaut und keine cue gefunden.

ich koennte doch versuchen eine cue zu erstellen.

beispiel: ich kopiere die datei.avi nach datei2.avi,

dann versuche ich die cue aus der datei2.avi zu erstellen.

sollten tonspuren veschieben, also die datei2.avi fehlerhaft werden,

habe ich immer noch die datei.avi.

blos, mit welchen tool kann ich die cue datei erstellen?

----------

## Finswimmer

bin2iso:

  -c           - Attempts to create a <cuefile> from an existing

                  <binfile>

Aber könnte sein, dass es Probleme macht.

Und trotzdem muss dein mplayer, sofern du die richtigen USE Flags hast, es einfach so abspielen können...

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

@Finschwimmer

wenn ich 

```
mplayer datei.avi 
```

eingebe kommt unter anderen diese meldung:

```
AVI: Missing video stream!? Contact the author, it may be a bug :(

Exiting... (End of file)
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist mit bin2iso? Klappt es da, eine cue Datei zu erstellen?

Was passiert, wenn du es mit xine oder vlc versuchst abzuspielen?

Tobi

----------

## nic0000

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Iso Dateien kann aber mplayer direkt abspielen.
> 
> Mplayer kann eigentlich so oder so alles abspielen, außer komprimierte Dateien (tar, gz, rar, zip, etc)

 

Leicht OT  :Wink: 

@Finswimmer

Weißt du ob Kaffeine das auch kann?

Wenn ja, dann wie?

Habe hier ein DVD.iso und keinen DVD-Brenner. Würde gerne sehen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Iso Dateien kann aber mplayer direkt abspielen.
> 
> Mplayer kann eigentlich so oder so alles abspielen, außer komprimierte Dateien (tar, gz, rar, zip, etc) 
> 
> Leicht OT 
> ...

 

ich fuehl mich zwar nicht angesprochen, antworte aber trotzdem  :Wink: 

mit kaffeine kannst du das AFAIK nicht direkt, du kannst aber das iso-file mounten (loopdevice) und dann das mount-verzeichnis als dvd-device in kaffeine (bzw bei den xine-einstellungen unter kaffeine) angeben.

Hab jetzt kaffeine nicht installiert, aber das ging zumindest mal so.

----------

## Finswimmer

Kaffeine, weiß ich nicht.

Aber mach doch einfach mount film.iso -o loop -t iso9660 /mnt/mountpunkt

Und dann kann es Kaffeine auch abspielen.

Tobi

----------

## nic0000

Danke ihr beiden, aber leider ist Kaffeine doch wohl nicht so einfach reinzulegen  :Wink: 

Den Tipp mit dem loop habe ich schon zwischenzeitlich mal probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich habe einfach euren charmanten Tipp befolgt und mir mplayer draufgeworfen  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Ist zwar nicht die Lösung die ich gut finde, aber beim googlen habe ich nichtmal annäherend etwas brauchbares gefunden.

----------

## Finswimmer

Loop müsste aber ohne Probleme geben.

Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema, aber was ist da denn los?

Und Kaffeine, welches Xine benutzt, müsste man auch dazu bringen können, ein Loop Device als Quelle anzuerkennen.

Habe ich jedenfalls mit einem reine Xine geschafft.

Tobi

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was ist mit bin2iso? Klappt es da, eine cue Datei zu erstellen?
> 
> Tobi

 

moin tobi,

ja es klappt. 

```

[root@emma DVD]# file datei.cue 

datei.cue: ASCII text

[root@emma DVD]# cat datei.cue

FILE datei TS [VideoCD].avi BINARY

  TRACK 01 AUDIO

    INDEX 01 00:00:00
```

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was passiert, wenn du es mit xine oder vlc versuchst abzuspielen?

 

auch mit xine klappt es nicht, irgendwie fehlt ein demuxerplugin.

koennt ich nun eine vcd brennen, deren inhalt die .cue und .avi, sprich bin, dateien sind?

PROLOG: ich sehe gerade die tonspur ist null:null:nicht. sieht aus wie ein stummfilm.

hat vielleicht doch nicht geklappt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Doch, doch, die cue Datei sieht gut aus.

So, und damit kannst du jetzt mit bin2iso eine ISO Datei erstellen.

Diese schaust du dir dann direkt mit dem mplayer an: mplayer datei.iso

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich glaube das die Datei nicht das ist wofür du es hälst oder sie ist schlichtweg defekt.

Seit wann hat denn eine VCD ne AUDIO Spur? Sollte es nicht vielmehr eine Datenspur sein?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm, Anarcho hat Recht:

```
FILE "datei.bin" BINARY

  TRACK 01 MODE2/2352

    INDEX 01 00:00:00

  TRACK 02 MODE2/2352

    INDEX 01 00:06:56
```

So sieht eine normale cue Datei von einer vcd aus.

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hmm, Anarcho hat Recht

 

Na klar, hast du etwa dran gezweilfelt?

Dann in den Staub mit dir Ungläubiger!!!111elf!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Nein nein, ich bestätige nur.

Und das "Hmm" war ein Wie-konnte-ich-sowas-nur-übersehen-Hmm...

Aber diese Cue Datei wurde ja durch bin2iso "erraten".

Hast du vielleicht eine bessere Möglichkeit mit der man den Inhalt einer bin Datei bekommt?

Tobi

----------

## Anarcho

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nein nein, ich bestätige nur.
> 
> Und das "Hmm" war ein Wie-konnte-ich-sowas-nur-übersehen-Hmm...
> 
> Aber diese Cue Datei wurde ja durch bin2iso "erraten".
> ...

 

So auf anhieb fällt mir dazu auch nichts ein. Aber deshalb sagte ich ja auch das ich der Meinung bin das die Datei defekt ist oder halt was ganz anderes, z.b.  tatsächlich ne AudioCD.

Oder guck dir das Teil mal mit dem Programm "kiso" an.

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

danke euch beiden.

ich glaube tatsaechliche die datei ist in fake,

und nicht die, die sie vorgibt zu sein.

daher habe ich sie geloescht.

bestimmt sind deine tip finschwimmer richtig,

aber ich meine datei falsch.

----------

